# HD Camera



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

JVC has developed and is using a HD Camera that is a 4K camera. 
3840 X 2048.
The camera is accompanied by a 4K projector with a max res of 4096 X 2400.

NHK< Japans Public Broadcaster has came out with a (SUPER HI VISION)
4320 Horizontal & 7680 Vertical Lines.

So, do they just pass up the 1920 X 1080P alltogether or slow down and wait? 
Would you buy a 1920 X 1080P TV knowing that it is in the proccess of being passed up already before they make the shows in 1080P?

Hi Def is definately going places fast. And just think we are here to enjoy it.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Resolution is such a small part of what makes a HD picture that going to such resolution lengths is probably overkill except for very large displays (over 60 inches). Color saturation and black levels can actually have a greater effect on how the human eYe sees a scene, and until the pixel size nears the actual resolution that the human eye can resolve there is little need for such extremities.

Studies have shown that until the screen size gets larger that 50 inches most people cannot visually differentiate 720p from 1080p. Each human eve also has a fixed resolution and cannot see anything smaller than the retina can resolve.

It's kinda like getting up close (under 6 inches) to an old triode color CRT and seeing the individual RGB color dots but when you back up to 4-5 feet from the screen all you can see is the picture, the individual elenents that make that picture are too small from you to see at that distance.

Of course if you set 4-5 feet from your 57 inch display, you'll need more than 1080p, maybe sun glasses and suntan oil.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also... film has already a much higher than 1080p resolution, so for virtually the entire history of TV there has been a higher resolution available (via film)... so I see no reason to postpone buying an HDTV right now if you need one.

Now I wouldn't go out and replace a perfectly functioning 1080i HDTV with a 1080p one unless you need another set for another room... but I wouldn't wait to buy a TV because of potential future higher resolution.

OTA is pretty much locked into where they are right now. Satellite and cable are having problems delivering the current HD, so if the resolution doubles with 4K source available you still are going to be waiting a very long time before that will ever be broadcast.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Dave said:


> Would you buy a 1920 X 1080P TV knowing that it is in the proccess of being passed up already before they make the shows in 1080P?


Yes, definitely I would. I think that camera is designed for movie making, movies that will either be shown with the digital projector at your local cineplex or to be transferred to film.

It would take an exponential growth in compression technology over what we have now to be able to broadcast that OTA or even be able to deliver it on a BluRay or HD DVD.

But I do agree that if you're into technology and the places it's going now is a good time to be alive. If you think about it, though, when you go to a movie theater, one that's not using digital projectors, it's still just shadows on a wall. Just a modern caveman light show.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that a 4k camera is great for shooting for theatrical release but at this point there is no indication that there will be a broadcast standard in the US that uses it.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that a 4k camera is great for shooting for theatrical release but at this point there is no indication that there will be a broadcast standard in the US that uses it.


It does bring up some interesting ideas for "live" broadcasts to digital theatres.....


----------



## videomagician (Mar 21, 2007)

Guess I haven't posted enough to post a link but check out Red.com.


----------

